# Please critique a jump...



## Jrchloe (Dec 17, 2007)

> I just wish he could have a half decent expression over the fence! He just seems so serious.


Hes concentrating. Hes also really cute. You look good to me but I'm a saddleseat girl so what do I know haha. Love your horse though.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks! Seriously - he is concentrating. It's adorable, but a lot of hunter judges will be sort of "madish" about it.


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

Isn't that great of a critiquing picture, but I'll try :lol:


It looks like your a tad bit ahead of him. Your knees are pinching, causing your lower leg to totally loose it. Your lower legs are too far back, there is no weight in your heels, and your toes are pointed out. If you just opened up your knee and griped with your calf, your lower leg would improve 110%.

It also looks like you have chicken wings .Also you need just a liitttllle bit more of a release.

That's what I could pick up, it's hard to tell since it's dark and small. 

He's a cute little jumper! You guys make a great team.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you so much! I will keep that in mind next time I jump (although, I say that and never do!). I'm sorry about the picture size and how dark it is. It's from a video.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

hehe, Sunny looks great, you guys are such an awesome team! 

Love his tuck


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Ahh, thanks!


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

im a barrel racer...not a jumper...so i have no idea...but i know you have a beautiful little horse...love his color!!

looks like you guys fit together


----------



## Obsessed (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm not a jumper, but sometimes i watch it at my stable. I think you do a great job. Bytheway; i love your horse. He's very,very cute :wink:


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! I love Sunny, he's really great. I don't own him, but I get to ride him for a few years everyday (if I want to) and in charge of him.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys look great! I love the fence! Neat colors and well build jump. That is quite the pony you're riding, very bold.

I think you guys look good, tho I wouldnt mind a bigger picture, make it easier to see


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Lookin' pretty good!  Nice horse, too.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! 
M2G - Sunny's the boldest pony/horse...let's say equine! I've ever ridden, jumping wise. Maybe his flat isn't great, but his jumping is amazing for me. I wish I had a bigger picture, but it was from a video. Urgg!

Thanks Poptart!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

saraequestrian said:


> Isn't that great of a critiquing picture, but I'll try :lol:
> 
> 
> It looks like your a tad bit ahead of him. Your knees are pinching, causing your lower leg to totally loose it. Your lower legs are too far back, there is no weight in your heels, and your toes are pointed out. If you just opened up your knee and griped with your calf, your lower leg would improve 110%.
> ...



She pretty much nailed it. You guys look pretty good. Try taking some more pictures (from the side would be best), and we would be able to say more. (Really cute pony by the way)


----------

